

The Responsive Enterprise: Embracing the Hacker Way - ern
https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2685692

======
ern
I have to disagree with his idea about paging developers in the middle of the
night to deal with errors. Unless it's _really_ mission critical (which most
enterprise work isn't), it will keep till morning.

The next generation of pathological managers who read this must be salivating
at the thought of forcing developers to carry pagers and waking them up in the
middle of the night to fix bugs.

